# Looking for Stems



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

I need a boatload of stems for my tank. I've got approximately eight square feet to fill. I don't care what species they are as long as they're relatively clean and in large quantity. I'm happy to travel in the greater DFW area to pick up. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What size of tank did you bring on line?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's the 225; 6'x30"x24". I lost a ton of stems to drying out and most of the rest over Christmas. I just need mass to fill in the tank until I can get the species I want going again.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Chylorphil........what species are looking for, did the tefes dry out too, or is John keeping. I got a snack to quart size bag of stems for you, they are coming out of my 25g... I was going to change it around.. was going to take out the stems and use dwarf hair grass, or something else and make a iqunmani(spelling?) type tank for shrimp. I've also got some crypts...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't care what species they are, I just need plant mass in the tank. The tank itself didn't dry out; just some of the plants I took out during a hardware and hardscape redo. I got busy doing other things for a few days and forgot to moisten them one night - poof, the stuff on top got too dry. 


The discus are at John's; he's breeding them now as far as I know.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what he is getting wild caught tefes to breed? sweet well i'm at the house just give me a call pm for the addess or i could possible come to you also need your number again go a new phone i need to write peoples cell # done and put them on this one


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

still have those steams for you phil.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim has posted up some stems. You might want to shoot her a pm. As for me, I'm pushing my ferts hard as I can to get some clippings for you by meeting time.


----------

